# What's your Axle Code (driver's doorjamb sticker)?



## FastCrewCab (Nov 3, 2005)

Read in another thread that the Dana 44 design may not be on all of our D40's. 2005 Specs listed it as standard on all, seems 2006 may differ. The code is listed at the bottom of the sticker on the driver's side doorjamb (where your build date is listed).

Let's compare.

Please list as: Year/Model/Build Date/Axle Code

Mine is: 2005/CCSE4x4/8-05/CA33


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

2005/KCNISMO4X4/3-05/CC33 :thumbup:


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

I guess I'm special because mine is a CC31  (05/05 2WD KC)


----------



## mainerunr (Jul 30, 2005)

2005 specs didnt list it as standard on all. It was listed on the Nismo and the 6-spd, the Auto LE and SE models were listed with the C200, same as 2006.


----------



## Argo73 (Oct 31, 2005)

2006/CCNISMO4X4/9-05/CC33
:cheers:


----------



## SD Frontier (Oct 17, 2005)

mainerunr said:


> 2005 specs didnt list it as standard on all. It was listed on the Nismo and the 6-spd, the Auto LE and SE models were listed with the C200, same as 2006.


courtesyparts.com spec sheet for 05+ 
this link says it is standard. damn. i was really hoping for the dana 44.

so what do the codes mean? one nismo has CC33 another has CC31.

EDIT: Mine is: 2005/CCSE4x4/01-05/CA33


----------



## avenger (Oct 7, 2005)

I'll check mine when I get home, 2005 Nismo KC 4X4 with the 6-speed


----------



## Gerald (May 23, 2005)

Mine is 2005/LEKC 4X2/01-05/CA29. Mine is an automatic if that makes a difference. That might account for the CC31 and CC33.

OkieScot


----------



## CT_Nismo (Dec 25, 2005)

My codes are: 06/KC Nismo 4X4/12-05/CC36


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

Well, I was going to say that maybe it has to do with one (CC33) being 4X4 and the other (CC31) being 4X2, but then CT_NISMO has a 4X4 with a CC36!

My truck is a KC NISMO 4X4 with Auto and the CC33 Code, maybe the transmission figures into the mix as well! I don't know off hand if CT_NISMO has the 6 speed or auto!

Anyone have the Axle Code decoder ring?


----------



## derftegel (Nov 18, 2005)

2005 CC`SE 4wd AT 01-05 CA-33


----------



## Wyldcat89 (Dec 13, 2005)

2005 CC 4x2 (Nismo) Automatic, build date is 11/04, axle is CC31.


----------



## CT_Nismo (Dec 25, 2005)

We have a lot of codes here and no Rosetta Stone to decipher them.

My Nismo is a 6 speed manual. The 06 Frontier sale brochure indicates that all 06 Nismos have the Dana 44. The 06 XE and LE do not have the Dana 44 transaxle. Only the manual tranny 06 SE comes with the Dana 44.

I am interested in what code Avenger has on his truck.


----------



## SD Frontier (Oct 17, 2005)

CT_Nismo said:


> We have a lot of codes here and no Rosetta Stone to decipher them.
> 
> My Nismo is a 6 speed manual. The 06 Frontier sale brochure indicates that all 06 Nismos have the Dana 44. The 06 XE and LE do not have the Dana 44 transaxle. Only the manual tranny 06 SE comes with the Dana 44.
> 
> I am interested in what code Avenger has on his truck.


dammit. once again the 4wd AT SE is the red headed step child of the bunch. :balls: makes no sense to have different axles for all these vehicles. except maybe the D25.


----------



## mainerunr (Jul 30, 2005)

You better add tranny to your posts since gears/axle vary with tranny as well.

Mine is CC36 (D44, 3.692 gears)

2005 SE CC 4x4, 6-spd, 07/05 build date.

I think you will find that those with the CA have the C200 (maybe someone could post a pic so we can compare and answer this question) and those with the CC have the M229 (or M226, I can never remember the number)


----------



## mainerunr (Jul 30, 2005)

SD Frontier said:


> dammit. once again the 4wd AT SE is the red headed step child of the bunch. :balls: makes no sense to have different axles for all these vehicles. except maybe the D25.



There are only 2 axles. Auto SE's and LE's (and XE's I think) get the C200, Manual SE's and Nismo's get the D44 variant...

And let me stress variant since I saw somewhere a pretty thorough review of it saying that the internals are modified (in true Nissan fashion) so most parts for a normal D44 wont work anyway. That and it appears to be more stout than the standard D44 (but not as stout as a D60).

I actually think if the Titan didnt use the same axle as the nismo that the auto tranny guys would have a better chance of aftermarket lockers since there arent that many manual SE's (and thus non-locked M226's) out there and the Nismo's already have a locker...but I think detroit is working on a locker for the Titan and hopefully enough is the same that it will work in the Frfonty version of the axle (different gears for sure)


----------



## =WD=big-X (Jan 30, 2006)

transport Canadas door sticker is alot different than the US.


mine 

09/05 

CA31

VQ40-3954cc

IRE5RO5A


----------



## FastCrewCab (Nov 3, 2005)

Here's what we have so far:

C200
SE CC 4x4 Auto = CA33
SE KC 4x4 Auto = CA31
LE KC 4x2 Auto = CA29

D44 Variant
NISMO KC & CC 4x4 Auto = CC33
NISMO KC & CC 4x2 Auto = CC31
NISMO KC & CC 4x4 6spd = CC36
SE CC 4x4 6spd = CC36


----------



## mainerunr (Jul 30, 2005)

FastCrewCab said:


> Here's what we have so far:
> 
> C200
> SE CC 4x4 Auto = CA33
> ...


There is no CC Nismo 4x4 6-spd (otherwise I'd have one of those instead of an SE)


----------



## avenger (Oct 7, 2005)

Verified... 2005 Nismo 4x4 6Speed, CC36


----------



## inyourface1650 (Oct 6, 2005)

hey mainrunr, how do you have 3.69's? I thought the 6 speeds had 3.54s...thats what mine has...


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

inyourface1650 said:


> hey mainrunr, how do you have 3.69's? I thought the 6 speeds had 3.54s...thats what mine has...


The 4X4 may have a different ratio then the 4X2...


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

mainerunr said:


> There is no CC Nismo 4x4 6-spd (otherwise I'd have one of those instead of an SE)


Should look more like this:

C200
SE CC 4x4 Auto = CA33
SE KC 4x4 Auto = CA31
LE KC 4x2 Auto = CA29

D44 Variant
NISMO KC & CC 4x4 Auto = CC33
NISMO KC & CC 4x2 Auto = CC31
NISMO KC & SE CC 4x4 6spd = CC36

Still Need:

SE KC & CC 4X2 Auto
SE KC & CC 4X2 6spd
SE KC 4X4 6spd
LE KC & CC 4X4 Auto
LE CC 4X2 Auto
NISMO CC 4X2 6spd

Did I leave anyone out?


----------



## =WD=big-X (Jan 30, 2006)

can someone tell me the gear ratio of the ca31 in my se 4x4 auto ?


----------



## SD Frontier (Oct 17, 2005)

=WD=big-X said:


> can someone tell me the gear ratio of the ca31 in my se 4x4 auto ?


3.133. someone correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## smokeydadog (May 30, 2005)

Here's one you're missing. I have an 05/KC/SE/4x4/6-spd. The axle code is CC35.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

2005/CC SE 4x4 6spd/06-05/CC36


----------



## VQPedro (Oct 23, 2005)

2005 SE KC 4x2 Auto CA29, whateva that means.


----------



## mainerunr (Jul 30, 2005)

inyourface1650 said:


> hey mainrunr, how do you have 3.69's? I thought the 6 speeds had 3.54s...thats what mine has...



The only two that get the 3.69's are the 4x4 KC Nismo 6-spd and the 4x4 CC SE 6-spd.  

The other manuals get 3.54's.


----------



## avenger (Oct 7, 2005)

mainerunr said:


> The only two that get the 3.69's are the 4x4 KC Nismo 6-spd and the 4x4 CC SE 6-spd.
> 
> The other manuals get 3.54's.


3.69 crew holla


----------



## GTIMANiac (Jan 14, 2006)

mainerunr said:


> There is no CC Nismo 4x4 6-spd (otherwise I'd have one of those instead of an SE)


Amen. I was very disappointed that it is not an option.
That is why I, too, got an SE.


----------



## The Flash (Jun 10, 2006)

2006 SE CC 4X2 6spd CC35 
I have the power options and a factory installed moonroof


----------



## Mylt1 (May 10, 2006)

05 LE 4WD auto CA33. thought for sure my truck had the dana 44. guess i was wrong.


----------



## Titan Izzey (Apr 22, 2019)

*Add one more*

My titan is a 06 and my door shows a cc29, is thT the same as a m226 axle?


----------



## BRubble (Jun 22, 2014)

Titan Izzey said:


> My titan is a 06 and my door shows a cc29, is thT the same as a m226 axle?


Izzey,

I think that you have a Crew Cab with a 2.937 rear end.

You can call Nissan consumer affair's, give them the Serial # and they should be able to tell you what your truck has.

If you have the 2.937 rear end,, it should be getting decent MPG. My '13 V6 KC AT 2wd has the 2.937 rear end,, and my Average MPG is 20.5.

Regards,


----------

